# The Distributed Computing Crew.



## vaiopup (Oct 19, 2009)

A group for anyone running DC projects, be it Folding, WCG, or any other project.

Discuss anything DC related here.....Projects, stats, bragging rights etc.

From internet mappers to alien hunters everyone welcome.

Stop on by today!!! 

I make mike047 an honorary member for all has done for DC


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 19, 2009)

I see quite a few familiar names from XS......Wonder if any of them will stop by.
Let us know what project(s) you are running etc


----------



## blackheeler (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you still talking to yourself vaio? 

Will pop in for a bit on WCG, got some badges that need to change colour 

Chris.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

I am always talking to myself..........good to see ya 
Shhhh, don't mention the campsite


----------

